# Billing for an office visit, echo and a pm check



## nancy.anselmo@ccrheart.com (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi, I am not positive how to bill correctly for this pt's visit. We have 2 claims on the same DOS
99214-25 and 93306
then 93280 do I nee any modifiers on the procedures? Thanks Nancy


----------



## svradenburgh (Jul 21, 2011)

this wasnt for an AV Optimization was it?


----------



## nancy.anselmo@ccrheart.com (Jul 21, 2011)

no it wasn't


----------



## amym (Jul 21, 2011)

We would bill this as 99214-25, 93306 and 92980-26, unless your office staff is performing the pacer interrogation.


----------



## nancy.anselmo@ccrheart.com (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## GBielskis (Aug 4, 2011)

The only modifier needed is 25 on E & M.  Pc 93280 does not need 26 for professional if done in the office (code says in person).  If you have the equipment and do in office - is global.


----------



## gski (Sep 14, 2011)

I agree with GBielskis, but you must make sure that your E&M diagnosis is separately identifiable from the 93280 diagnosis.


----------



## Tcarmany (Sep 14, 2011)

*epinephrine infusion for long QT study*

I was wondering what CPT ncode would be appropriate to bill for an epinephrine infusion. I was looking at code 96374?  Our physician did epinephrine infustions in order to induce a ventricular tachycardia while monotering patient w/EKG's!


----------

